# PodcastGolfLessons.com



## sgljungholm (Sep 2, 2006)

Podcast Golf Lessons is here to help you with your golf game. Get video golf lessons from a PGA instructor. Learn about golf etiquette, course management, and course maintenance. We will do golf club fitting, and golf demo days. Watch video of Sven Ljungholm III practicing the shots and competing in some golf tournaments.
If you are all about golf, this is the show for you.


----------

